# Vizsla in NYC



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

First of all, sigh.... So I've been recently faced with a HUGE change in my life. It looks like I am going to be living in New York City within a few months (I'm currently and have always lived in Indiana). My Vizsla Bacon is only 14 weeks, and I want more than anything to take her with me. Does anyone have a Vizsla in NYC? I almost feel like it's an oxymoron you know? If you don't own one in NYC, any thoughts? I'm obviously worried about the exercise. i know she would be there fine now, but what about at a year old? I'm sure I could do day care sitting/dog parks, but even still, is that feasible? Looking for realistic concerns/hopes. Thanks everyone


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

It can be done.
We live in a big city as well up here in Toronto, not the hustle and bustle of NYC but still a big city.
You will make it work.

Take the time and read this blog.
http://urbanmutt.blogspot.com/2005/11/six-months.html
Contact the writer with questions, I am sure she would be more then happy to give advise.

Good luck.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2010)

My daughter lives in Manhattan and says she has seen Vizslas...so they are there.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

As Kian said, we live in Toronto w/ no issues. You'll find parks (I know Central Park - should you end up anywhere near - is a huge dog park). Bacon will be happy as long as she's w/ you!


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Perhaps you can hang with Annabel?

http://www.annabeldog.com/

She seems to know French and can fly a plane with YouTube films to prove it on her web site...

One smart Vizsla!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I think the question would be -> Will you have enough time for the dog? If he/she will be locked up all day (8am-5pm) and you are the only one living in an NYC apartment, I would say no. Where will the dog run? Copper runs at least 4 times a week off leash. I know the city well and couldn't see my dog happily living in the city. Sorry - just my opinion.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi lilhoosier! Im actually your neighbor, living in w. Lafayette indiana! We have a 12 week and I can see your concerns. I think you would just have to make sure you have the time and devotion to your dog to be able to bring him on long runs everyday to burn off energy after being pent up all day. What will your schedule be like you think?

Keep us posted ;D and if you live nearby lafayette we should do a playdate before you move!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> I think the question would be -> Will you have enough time for the dog? If he/she will be locked up all day (8am-5pm) and you are the only one living in an NYC apartment, I would say no. Where will the dog run? Copper runs at least 4 times a week off leash. I know the city well and couldn't see my dog happily living in the city. Sorry - just my opinion.


We live in a condo in the centre of Toronto and our girl runs off leash 7 days a week...She is crated during the week for ~7 hours, then gets her run off leash between 1 and 2 hours every afternoon when I get home from work. She doesn't mind any of our 4 seasons here, so we're out no matter what. 
On weekends, we usually meet up with more Vizslas and head to a trail or go to the dog park.

I've never been to New York, but I'm sure there are off leash parks and plenty of on leash jogging.

If you have the time to commit to the dog when you are not working, I'm positive that the big city will be no issue at all.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone-- I am feeling very confident. I've been to nyc four times to visit a friend, and it's really a crazy city. I think I just need to pick the right location and be fairly close to where I'll work. Where my friend lives on the lower east side it is SO crowded and dirty. definitely NOT living there. Thanks again, really appreciate your comments


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Mischa said:


> I've never been to New York, but I'm sure there are off leash parks and plenty of on leash jogging.


Don't be so sure. NYC is short for Manhattan (one of the 5 boroughs). I'm not positive but, other then Central Park; I don't think there would be any place to let a V run off leash. Not sure it's even legal to have a dog off leash in Central Park. The city is not a good place for a V or children IMHO. I wish you well.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Again, we are in a big city and we do just fine. It's what you're willing to commit (and sometimes realizing that you have no choice) to exercise your energetic V. 

I just did a quick search, and there are plenty of off-leash dog parks in NY. 

http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/cities/usonlinecityNYNYC_Boroughs.shtml <-- the NYC Boroughs.

http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/guides/dogpark/dogparkstateNY.shtml <-- all of NY state

It's a big city and obviously you'll need to do more research but I believe if there's a will, there is a way.
Good luck!

-Janice


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Great. It looks like there is "maybe" one park in NYC. Good luck finding a reasonably priced place in that area. Yes. Where there is a will, there is a way but, is it fair to the dog? NYC is nothing like Toronto.  This is an important decision for sure. By the way, most would prefer to live in Indiana.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Mischa's website offered...6 in the Bronx, 13 in Brooklyn, 1 in Forest Park, 9 in Queens, and 2 in Staten Island....that's 30 more than "maybe" one, by my count. If it gets it's exercise and attention I'm sure Bacon will be happiest going wherever you go and not stay in Indiana.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Macaroni said:


> Mischa's website offered...6 in the Bronx, 13 in Brooklyn, 1 in Forest Park, 9 in Queens, and 2 in Staten Island....that's 30 more than "maybe" one, by my count. If it gets it's exercise and attention I'm sure Bacon will be happiest going wherever you go and not stay in Indiana.


For those that don't know NYC, it is synonymous with Manhattan. The Bronx, Brooklyn, Queens and Staten Island are *NOT* NYC. In addition, most people who live in "The City" do not have a car. So, it's a taxi, the subway, a bus or hoofing it. Getting from NYC to some of those parks in the other boroughs could take an hour or two even if you do have your own car. ??? As I stated before, I wish you well.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> Macaroni said:
> 
> 
> > Mischa's website offered...6 in the Bronx, 13 in Brooklyn, 1 in Forest Park, 9 in Queens, and 2 in Staten Island....that's 30 more than "maybe" one, by my count. If it gets it's exercise and attention I'm sure Bacon will be happiest going wherever you go and not stay in Indiana.
> ...


We've never been there, so can't speak from experience.
I think it'll be wise for the OP to go for a visit with her dog and see if it is feasible or not.
Of course, moving near one of the larger dog parks would make life easier.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

To clarify, I have the option of manhattan or brooklyn so of course Bacon will be a huge consideration in that decision. And yes, Indiana definitely has the potential to be a better place for her, but I don't think I'm sacrificing her well-being, especially since I chose her because I wanted a loving companion and to-be exercise buddy when she gets bigger. I know we can make it work 

Thanks again!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

My Dad has always done business in NYC, & for a while he kept an apartment there. Parking for a car was ONLY $725 per month in the early/mid 90s! Anyway, I wish you all the best in whatever decision you make, but it does sound like you have made up your mind. It would be hard for me to consider NYC as a viable option; however, with a great name like Bacon, you probably can't go wrong ;D. Best wishes!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

lilhoosier32 said:


> To clarify, I have the option of manhattan or brooklyn so of course Bacon will be a huge consideration in that decision. And yes, Indiana definitely has the potential to be a better place for her, but I don't think I'm sacrificing her well-being, especially since I chose her because I wanted a loving companion and to-be exercise buddy when she gets bigger. I know we can make it work
> 
> Thanks again!


If you want to make it work, then you will. Don't listen to some of the negative comments that have been thrown around here.
We were given the same negativity when we decided to get our guy. Yes, we live in a big city here in Canada, it has lots of parks and Kian gets his exercise..PLENTY OF IT!.
I wish you all the best on your big move, once you have settled in to your new place and had a chance to get Bacon used to his new surroundings report back to us and let us know how it's going.
I am sure you and Bacon will have a great time in NYC.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Brooklyn is a much better option. Just get a place near a park and you'll do well. Don't mind me; I hate the city.  Most people that work there in their 20's or 30's get hooked on the money and never work anywhere else. I know many that are in their 30's, 40's and 50's that still commute and live outside the city. They hate it. They just can't give up the income. Their quality of life is really poor. One of those places that's nice to visit but :-X


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, anything can work if you want it to


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm torn because brooklyn would have better access to various parks and it's relatively more open, but I could afford a (very)small place just a few blocks from central park and from where I will work, meaning less commute time, a bigger park, and more time with my puppy  but define a strict budget but for that convenience for both of us... Might be the best option? The move is a bit away still, but I'll definitely update.


----------



## kidflash (Feb 5, 2011)

I live in midtown Manhattan and I have a Vizsla.

I am truly heartbroken by some of the negative comments here about having this dog (or any dog for that matter) in the city.

There are many Vizslas in the city. To summarily conclude that all our dogs are miserable just because we live here is insulting.

That being said, there are a lot of dog runs in the city where your dog can run "off leash". Central Park has places open from 6-9 am and 9-12 pm for your dog to be "off leash".

Dogs adjust. My Vizsla will never hunt in her entire life. But that doesn't mean she will never be happy or happier.

R.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

get him a hack lic n he will make money 4 both of u-you have a place 2 run everythings OK


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

kidflash said:


> I live in midtown Manhattan and I have a Vizsla.
> 
> I am truly heartbroken by some of the negative comments here about having this dog (or any dog for that matter) in the city.
> 
> ...



I agree! Our Vizsla does not hunt either and couldn't be a happier boy!!! He goes everywhere with us, spends a lot of time in the lake in the summer on the boat swimming, we take him for offleash runs about 4-5 days a week in the winter, play indoor mind games to keep his mind busy-he does not get too crazy and sure seems to love his life. He is not crated and does sleep with us so that could be a factor. I agree with you though, sometimes on this forum, we all take for granted that our precious V's must all be raised the same in order to thrive. I believe they get used to and accustomed to certain levels of exercise etc. I think LOVE and PATIENCE are the two most important ingredients to raising a puppy or child for that matter and if you have both, then no matter where you live your V will thrive.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Great post Kidflash! And great to get perspective from someone living and raising a V in NYC.

We live in downtown Toronto (again, not even close to NYC but a big city none the less) we don't own a car, we take Odin on the subway and streetcar to get to the vet/trainer and to high park. 
Is it harder than if we could just take him out to a field behind our house? Of course it is, but we make it work. It just requires a bit more planning and ingenuity. He's worth it.

On a side note, Odin is incredibly well socialized already. From elevators to escalators, trains, cars, people, pets, taxis, buses, traffic and noise. This dog isn't afraid of anything (except for the neighborhood raccoon...)


----------

